# Symptoms of a weak power supply?



## winstersam (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys: I've been having some serious issues with the build in my signature and am wondering if my power supply is just not strong enough to support my recent hard drive upgrade (I had 2 before, added 2 more to create RAID 10)

The problem is: Recently (within the past month or so) while gaming(and only while gaming) occasionally, usually after at least an hour or two and not every time, my computer will just shut off as if I pulled the plug. Upon restarting, the HD array verifies/rebuilds because of the unexpected shut off (this happens if it freezes or gets shut down unexpectedly regardless of the cause).

Looking in the windows system logs, the sole error is that the system experienced an unexpected shut down, literally as if I pulled the plug on the machine. I always monitor my GPU temps in game, and have tried monitoring my CPU temps using rivatuner as well, and they seem to be within normal range.

Things I have tried:

    * taking some of the components out and reseating them, including cables
    * monitor internal temperatures/fans
    * cleaning out any dust inside the case
    * upgrading video drivers/bios/chipset drivers, etc
    * just bought a multimeter and tried testing the voltages off of both the 24pin motherboard connector and a loose molex connector during bootup and under load (Furmark + Prime95). They all seemed within reasonable ranges
    * visually checking capacitors on the motherboard for leaks


I suspect the problem pretty much has to be either the power supply or the motherboard because of the error I get. Typically Memory errors give some sort of blue screen and video errors do the same or at least freeze the computer. This is a complete low-level cut in power.

I thought the power supply was the most likely culprit but it seems to have checked out with the multimeter (if there is more I should try here, I am open to suggestion). I can't even RMA it because BFG went out of business, so I would have to buy a new one to try it out. Other than the possibility of it being bad, I'm pretty sure it provides enough power to run my components, especially considering the shutoffs didn't start till a few months after I put in the new HDs.

However, I did just used newegg's power supply calculator how accurate is this thing? www.educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html  and it looks like before adding the 2 extra hard drives I was just under 800 watts, and after adding I am in the high 800's (see here www.i.imgur.com/JrHhy.gif). My power supply is only 800w so if this is accurate then I am definitely over.. Would shutting off under load periodically be a symptom of this?

Sorry for the long post, and I appreciate you guys reading, and I am open to any suggestions, thanks!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2011)

I see no system specs of a computer in your signature and none of your links you posted work


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2011)

It would help if we had your full system specs.


----------



## Iceni (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had a few PSU's die. 

The last one started to make a ticking noise, And would fail to power on at random times. It would also reboot at will and then work fine for a few hours with no problem! sometimes it would crash dead as well and i'd have to unplug the kettle flex for a few seconds to get it to start again. The ticking was funny because it ticked whenever i moved the mouse wheel! random but amusing at the same time. 

With the amount of hardware you have running just get another one. If the PSU isn't a problem then you have a spare, Like you say it's un RMA able, If the New powersupply solves the issue then sweet. If it doesn't and you bought it from a good local supplier then just take it back and say your case is too big for the cables and you have orderd a server PSU with extra long leads. Most local stores have no problem with this as they will just use it in a shop built machine. At the worst you get a credit note and have to get some more hardware, or have to keep the new psu, at least you would know the psu is clear.


Also with it been a game based crash test the north bridge on the motherboard. It could be overheating, Generally that will create an error report and other symptoms as well. If you NB is running hot then just open the side of your case and watch the fan to see if it runs constantly, also if the NB thermal paste is shot then the heat sink will apear cool. So before you test whip the heatsink off and reseat it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

First of all, do what they said and give us system specs.

Second of all, Newegg's PSU calculator is *100% bogus*. Use this for a less bogus estimate:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 19, 2011)

I am some random stuff also with a psu this thread would help me but a quick question to help mister at the same time. Would a psu that continue to make fans turns of the psu and cpu fan after the computer shutdown would be a sign of psu failure?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

No, that is actually a feature to ensure that they cool off sufficiently before the fans turn off.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 19, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> No, that is actually a feature to ensure that they cool off sufficiently before the fans turn off.



It's a freaking cheap brand like 19$ for a 425W  I doubt there could be that feature in it lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

Motherboards can pull this off too I think. I could be wrong, though.

And I will never spend any less than $50 on a power supply, even for a rig that needs under 400W. A $19 425W PSU is simply asking for problems. That's the equivalent of running a college athlete off of taco bell 3 times a day.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 19, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Motherboards can pull this off too I think. I could be wrong, though.
> 
> And I will never spend any less than $50 on a power supply, even for a rig that needs under 400W. A $19 425W PSU is simply asking for problems. That's the equivalent of running a college athlete off of taco bell 3 times a day.



Wrestling athlete maybe  But I got 5 free psu's from local store with only apparent fans problems and all the voltages were OK. 

Gonna change it to see what happens.


----------



## Zyon (Apr 19, 2011)

Could also be dusty power supply clogging up some of the components and making the PSU not able to run as efficiently as it was, try vacuuming it but make sure you remove any static electricity or next time you turn on your computer, your precious PC parts will go up in smokes and that dreaded alluring smell of burning metal


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine is clean cut almost brand new just changed the 2 80mm fans inside


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 19, 2011)

try cleaning it up, must be getting hot. Its summer time, and ambient temps can get high, leaving a breathe of stagnating inefficiency.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 19, 2011)

i would approach it in that order:
check cpu and gpu temperature while gaming for overheat
reduce memory clock and frequency <-- most often the issue when people say it's the psu
reduce cpu clock
remove all unnecessary components
blame the psu


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 19, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> First of all, do what they said and give us system specs.
> 
> Second of all, Newegg's PSU calculator is *100% bogus*. Use this for a less bogus estimate:
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp



lol said my rig pulls 891watts, recomends an 841w min psu. I've never seen my KillAWatt go past 750w. 

for sh1ts I swapped the 480's to 580's in the calculator and it went up to 898watts lmao. the 580 draws less power than the the 480. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_580/25.html


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i would approach it in that order:
> check cpu and gpu temperature while gaming for overheat
> reduce memory clock and frequency <-- most often the issue when people say it's the psu
> reduce cpu clock
> ...



Anything past step 1 can reduce power consumption though... granted clocking down the memory won't help the power much, but clocking down the cpu can... and removing stuff, like if you had 2 video cards and you took one out, could also induce less strain on the motherboard... power circuitry and/or the chipset.


----------

